# Sunday Special - Flashback



## luckytrim (Jan 27, 2019)

Experienced a PC glitch yesterday...
Thankful to Nate for solving the problem  quickly....
Point is.. With the loss of yesterday, I’m not prepared for  today....
So.......... 
Flashback to May 7, 2006...

 Sunday  Special- Fad Fun

EVERYBODY gets 100% today, I  betcha......
Lucky



Connect the fad with the movie or book that  inspired it...

1. floor-length Trench Coats
2. "vote for Pedro"  t-shirts
3. the Up-Turned Collar
4. Suicide

a. "Sorrows of Young  Werther"
b. "Preppie Handbook"
c. "Napoleon Dynamite"
d. "The  Matrix"

Connect the practitioner with the wildfire fad of his or her  era...

5. Chubby Checker
6. Lance Armstrong
7. Jackie Kennedy
8.  John Travolta
9. Nancy Sinatra

a. Over-sized Sunglasses
b.  Charitable Bracelets
c. Go-Go Boots
d. the Twist
e. Disco  Dancing

Name the television series that inspired following fashion  fads...

10. Coonskin Caps
11. White Sports Jacket over Pastel  T-shirt
12. Farrah Fawcett hair

Connect the Catchphrase to the  commodity that sold in the commercial that spawned it.

13. "Whassup  ??"
14. "I can't believe i ate the whole thing.."
15. "Help; I've fallen,  and i can't get up!"
16. "Where's the Beef?"

a. Alka-Seltzer
b.  Wendy's
c. Budweiser
d. First Alert / First Response

Connect the  word with the fad it denotes...

17. Manga
18. Anime
19.  Yu-Gi-Oh!
20. Tamagotchi

a. Trading card game
b. Comic Strip, book,  or Novel
c. Virtual Pet
d. Animated  Cartoon

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1.-d
2.-c
3.-b
4.-a

5.-d
6.  -b
7.-a
8. -e
9.-c

10."Davey Crockett"
11. "Miami  Vice"
12. "Charlie's  Angels"

13.-c
14.-a
15.-d
16.-b

17.-b
18.-d
19.-a
20.-c


----------



## JustJoel (Jan 27, 2019)

_Tamagotchi!_ What a blast from my past.

At the height of their trendiness, I remember seeing one being sold in a bar in Tokyo for close to $1,000!


----------

